# Google ads virus?



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Not sure if it's a glitch with my anti-virus software or a problem with google ads but I get a virus warning everytime I visit UKM. Happens on every page I go to.

25/01/2010 16:00:26 Detected: Trojan.JS.Redirector.ar Internet Explorer http://pagead2.googlesyndication.com/pagead/************

Anyone else having problems?


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

thats why i use firefox


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

Yes, Kaspersky was picking this up this afternoon. Ok now though.

Dodgy google ads AFAIK

I use firefox too:confused1:


----------

